# Rashid Latif Medical College



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

when will b rashid latif's merit list displayed?? and what's itx closing merit any idea.. plz do tell me


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

last year 68%


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

whats your aggregate?


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> last year 68%


i'm a bit confused if closing merit is 68 then many students wid 68 merit wud b dere bt they only take lyk 100 students so where da rest of them go o_0


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

after eid


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> whats your aggregate?


itx 75 % and urs ???


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

72%


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i dont know... many people of lhr come for private with good percentage as they dont want to join govt college out of lahore. its just a pathetic


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> i dont know... many people of lhr come for private with good percentage as they dont want to join govt college out of lahore. its just a pathetic



itx sumthng more dan pathetic such students waste their parents money as well as other students tym and chance 2 join medical clgs such stdnts shud be banned 4rm private mdcl clgs.....these freaking people dnt no da purpose ov private mdcl clgs itx 4 dose stdnts who r not having high merit.....stupid freaks i'm extremely pissed ov :/


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

EXACTLY.....


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

ar.sa.lan said:


> itx sumthng more dan pathetic such students waste their parents money as well as other students tym and chance 2 join medical clgs such stdnts shud be banned 4rm private mdcl clgs.....these freaking people dnt no da purpose ov private mdcl clgs itx 4 dose stdnts who r not having high merit.....stupid freaks i'm extremely pissed ov :/


 i have got into rashid latif... what about you?


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

what is the merit of rashid latif medical college last year . i have 75%.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

You might get in.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## hopefaith (Sep 24, 2013)

my merit is 64% can I get admission in rashid latif on overseas seat ?


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

hopefaith said:


> my merit is 64% can I get admission in rashid latif on overseas seat ?


yup u can get in


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Feedback on the college would be appreciated.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Angry Bird said:


> i have got into rashid latif... what about you?


When did rashid latif admission open


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> When did rashid latif admission open


Are yet to officially.
1-2nd week nov.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank God its mean i can apply

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## taha asad (Jul 9, 2013)

Plz tell me how is rashid latif med clg faculty?? Professors are old or young???prof. Are experienced and old or new???head of departments are new or experienced??how much is teaching exp. Of professors? Plz reply me soon plz reply me soon..on website only faculty edu Is written but I think the professors here are young doctors..is this true???? Plz reply me soon


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

taha asad said:


> Plz tell me how is rashid latif med clg faculty?? Professors are old or young???prof. Are experienced and old or new???head of departments are new or experienced??how much is teaching exp. Of professors? Plz reply me soon plz reply me soon..on website only faculty edu Is written but I think the professors here are young doctors..is this true???? Plz reply me soon


They arent young...
Only the demonstrators are young,
But they ought to be and they are so for every college,
Theyre barely out of mbbs.

And the staff is one of the most seasoned.
So ive heard.

If one thing is for sure:
There arent any doubts to the faculty.


----------



## canon47 (Sep 25, 2013)

taha asad said:


> Plz tell me how is rashid latif med clg faculty?? Professors are old or young???prof. Are experienced and old or new???head of departments are new or experienced??how much is teaching exp. Of professors? Plz reply me soon plz reply me soon..on website only faculty edu Is written but I think the professors here are young doctors..is this true???? Plz reply me soon


 i dont think so that they are young but does it matter young teachers or old you're gonna have to study for youself everywhere . BESIDES young teachers seem to be more co-operative.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> i have got into rashid latif... what about you?


When do you have to pay the fee?

- - - Updated - - -



ar.sa.lan said:


> itx sumthng more dan pathetic such students waste their parents money as well as other students tym and chance 2 join medical clgs such stdnts shud be banned 4rm private mdcl clgs.....these freaking people dnt no da purpose ov private mdcl clgs itx 4 dose stdnts who r not having high merit.....stupid freaks i'm extremely pissed ov :/


Don't worry about it, with a 75%agg you'll def end up someplace good


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

ar.sa.lan said:


> itx sumthng more dan pathetic such students waste their parents money as well as other students tym and chance 2 join medical clgs such stdnts shud be banned 4rm private mdcl clgs.....these freaking people dnt no da purpose ov private mdcl clgs itx 4 dose stdnts who r not having high merit.....stupid freaks i'm extremely pissed ov :/



Oh boy, I have wanted to reply to this post for such a long time.
No, its not morally or ethically wrong or right. It's just something that happens. Those people have every right to do that. Why? because they earned it. They had a higher merit than you, which means gives them the right to take every seat that might have gone to you. The only thing that's pathetic here is your sense of entitlement. The world doesn't owe you anything and you have to fight or work hard to get it. And if you are not smart enough and don't have the connections then that is too bad. But that means nothing. Those people can do whatever they want and your emotional state has no relevance to the world. It moves on whether you cry or you don't cry.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> When do you have to pay the fee?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Zara that post was from last year...
Angry bird got in ...last year.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

with an aggregate of 70% any chance is rashid latif?
and also...they count 12.5% interview right?
but my aggregate (uhs) is 70%..i.e 50% uhs test 40% fsc and 10% merit......
but if interview is 12.5% and uhs test is 37.5%..

how will they make up our aggregate before the interview #confused


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> with an aggregate of 70% any chance is rashid latif?
> and also...they count 12.5% interview right?
> but my aggregate (uhs) is 70%..i.e 50% uhs test 40% fsc and 10% merit......
> but if interview is 12.5% and uhs test is 37.5%..
> ...


Dont fret...just apply.
Theyll call u.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Zara that post was from last year...
> Angry bird got in ...last year.


haha oh, just read 31 oct, not the '12. B


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

In Rashid Latif Interview,
First they will give you a simple page and you have to write about why RLMC?
After that they will asked about your father,profession,sisters,brothers etc........


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Innocent Heart said:


> In Rashid Latif Interview,
> First they will give you a simple page and you have to write about why RLMC?
> After that they will asked about your father,profession,sisters,brothers etc........


Been there, done that.

So whose going?
For sure if they get in?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Angry Bird said:


> i have got into rashid latif... what about you?


Agree bird.. our govrment is not watching anything except dengue... in my opinion atleast 200 govt medical colleges should be present only in punjab because only 3000 students are selected out of 45000 and all private colleges are increading fee extra oridinary and then sudden get banned where student gooo.. they dont have govt colleges and banning private colleges and destroying kids life after paying a huge amount we still cant satisfy ourselves 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> So whose going?
> For sure if they get in?


terribly far...if i get selected...70ish percent chance i'll go  (if gov't colleges reject me)...campus is nice...but don't you think the area is little too unpopulated?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> terribly far...if i get selected...70ish percent chance i'll go  (if gov't colleges reject me)...campus is nice...but don't you think the area is little too unpopulated?


Love that its unpopulated...
But thats just me..


----------



## Amish_01 (Oct 31, 2013)

If we get a call from both rashid latif and Central park? Which would be more suitable?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Amish_01 said:


> If we get a call from both rashid latif and Central park? Which would be more suitable?


Only one person can solve that confusion, and that is you.

CPMC and RLMC both have a good faculty, facilities e.t.c Both have the same affliations. Both have attached hospitals. Which campus you like depends on you. So go to both places, your interview there will also help you make your mind, because they tell about the college there. At least at CPMC they did. So it's upto you really.


----------



## Mehar-un-Nisa (Nov 4, 2013)

I just got call frm rashid latif dey are sayin to pay the fees by monday so they'll confirm my seat.
pls if anyone of u is studying there do tell hw is the faculty and everything?? is it worth to study there???


----------



## Amish_01 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mehar-un-Nisa said:


> I just got call frm rashid latif dey are sayin to pay the fees by monday so they'll confirm my seat.
> pls if anyone of u is studying there do tell hw is the faculty and everything?? is it worth to study there???


Check the thread "Rashid Latif medical College". All ur questions will be answered


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Amish_01 said:


> Check the thread "Rashid Latif medical College". All ur questions will be answered


This is that thread..-_-


----------



## Mehar-un-Nisa (Nov 4, 2013)

Amish_01 said:


> Check the thread "Rashid Latif medical College". All ur questions will be answered


this is the thread :S


----------



## Amish_01 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ooopppps!


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Man I don't know what's gone wrong wid Rashid Latif People? They are taking 845000 widout providing transport facility, they say that wid transport you have to pay 6000 a month and that makes 72000 a year and this makes the highest fee in Lahore, No other college is taking this much. and if one wants to stay in hostel then only sharing accommodation is in 106,000...I'm scred cuz I feel if they are taking this much in the beginning then they are surely going to disturb us in next years...My name has come in Akhtar Saeed too, they are taking 811,000 with transport and even LMDC is taking 821,000.


----------



## munam (Jul 13, 2014)

rashid latif ka last merit kya tha ?????


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

yha new comers ko koi reply nh krtaa


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

munam said:


> rashid latif ka last merit kya tha ?????


74


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

please reply me i wanted to ask if this college gives you seat on the basis of self finance? like i have heard they take 22 lac from the student willing to get admission with aggregate less than the merit


----------



## Asma Rehman (Oct 17, 2015)

Can some1 tell me plz..what must be the aggregrate if we are applying on sat basis...in rashid latif???


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

I think it would remain same.


Asma Rehman said:


> Can some1 tell me plz..what must be the aggregrate if we are applying on sat basis...in rashid latif???


----------



## Asma Rehman (Oct 17, 2015)

Can some1 plz suggest me in which cllg I should apply with 80% aggregrate.I have given sat2


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

It's unlikely that you'll get admission in Cmh on the basis of sat as your aggregate is 80. You can apply on a foreign seat in any of the medical universities. You'll surely get admission.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Asma Rehman said:


> Can some1 tell me plz..what must be the aggregrate if we are applying on sat basis...in rashid latif???



No college in lahore takes sat2 for local students except cmh, if you apply on foreign seat which you can as they take A levels as foreign qualification the merit is as low as 60% , but you have to pay a hefty fees, 
If you are applying to rlmc on a local seat unfortunately you will have to give them your mcat scores.


----------



## Asma Rehman (Oct 17, 2015)

please suggest me some cllgs ...if i will apply on foreign seats with sat2...80% aggregrate , in which easily I can get admission???


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Asma Rehman said:


> please suggest me some cllgs ...if i will apply on foreign seats with sat2...80% aggregrate , in which easily I can get admission???



With 80% you can get admission in any medical college , apply in cmh , shalimar, fmh theses are good im sure you will get in all of them, you can find their previous year foreign seat merit list on the net ,that will give you confidence that you will get in, not alot of people can afford to pay 20 lakh per year on foreign seat so there is not much competition.


----------

